
Weex – A framework for building Mobile cross-platform UI - netgusto
https://github.com/alibaba/weex
======
rajington
most helpful technical page: [http://alibaba.github.io/weex/doc/advanced/how-
it-works.html](http://alibaba.github.io/weex/doc/advanced/how-it-works.html)

has vdom and renders to native or html5, aims for 100% code reuse

